# Plants in the northern hemisphere



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So I am looking for a solution to my problem, mangroves are trees that grow with viney like roots that can grow around and into crevices. Are there any plants like this that will grow in places like the northern hemisphere, specifically the upper west/east coast


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? Some kind of security? What kind of climate do you have? Don't bring in an invasive species. Northern hemisphere is a pretty big place with lots of different climates. In the south you can probably grow cypress. In the north you can not. It all depends on what you want the trees to do.

I personally like hawthorn trees for along the fence and/or blackberries but you have to have the climate for them.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Quite a few verities of bamboo will grow in cold climates, dont know how the root structure is but it does spread by root growth.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

K I'll confess, through people are gonna think I'm crazy or weird. I was trying to see if the Spiral Island II/Joyxee Island could be recreated anywhere else other than in some of the hottest parts of the Western Hemisphere. Mexican waters people. Mexico. Trying to see if it could be recreated anywhere else in the world not just there however this 'island' strongly depended on the plants, specifically Mangroves; that sustained the water bottle raft structure by growing around them and in between them creating a jungle root kind of effect which indefinitely keeps is afloat.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So nothing? No help?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

The problem with Mangrove, Cyprus Groves is that the root system is so invasive that it would be hard to control where they would grow. The Grove itself would tend to choke out your living space and cause more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

so would it help if you constantly maintained the roots, such as cutting them as they grew to where you want them to stop. Remember this will be in the water also so they should grow up, and if they grow out and down its just open water. no problem right?


----------

